# Pre Lap & Dye advice



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Girls,
I've got my appointment for my lap and dye. However, it falls in the middle of my period. Is this a problem? Will they need to reschedule?
Any other advice I should know?
Thanks


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya

Shouldn't be a problem, if they were doing a histeroscopy it may be an issue but I have had several lap and dyes whilst bleeding and it didn'y cause an issue in fact it helped as if you have endo it shows up more!

Good luck xxx


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. That's exactly what I had hoped.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooh just noticed you are under Miss Hana, I saw her for years, she is a very good surgeon, you will be in good hands there with her, so if she does find anything she will be very thorough. To be honest my situation would have been a lot worse had it not been for her skills, lots of luck xxx


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow. thx artypants  
Were you private with her as I'm on NHS route at present.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Originally private, changed jobs and went via nhs, no change to quality but the only problem being with NHS you could end up with a registrar, but hopefully you will see her. I am under Mr Steer now (ooh err!) who is very good also!

Lots of luck with your op x


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. Went back to my GP who read me the letter from Miss hanna. Sounds like the type of letter that my insurance would be happy with. However, GP said that Miss Hanna probably wouldn't be happy as she would know it wasn't totally pain related. However, I was honest with my insurance company and they still said they would cover it if the lap was mainly for the pain, which is what her letter reffered anyway. I'll see if I can talk to her about it.

On another note. why is no one ever on chat when I need them Having a horrible morning. Been so teary this week with the pain I've been in (the suspected endo) and now to top it all, I've just had a voicemail saying my sister has just given birth to her third child. Grrrr. Feel so lonely. In tears. Phoned the one friend who seems to understand but she's at a wedding. My OH has been good on the phone but he really can't spare the time to speak and I know he feels just as bad. I'm now going to avoid my family for a few days coz I'm not sure I can see any of them without giving the game away which I don't want to do and all I want to do is curl up and cry.  I know you all know exactly how I feel. I feel awful. Doesn't matter what logic I tell myself I still feel extremely low and rotten. MY OH and I are good, healthy people. Why can't we make it work?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Amy

Miss Hana will do the right thing when it comes to appeasing the insurance company and more improtantly you! I am sure she will find out what is causign you the pain and give you a decent plan after your surgery.

Aw hun sorry you have been feeling so awful, I have never used the chat function here so haven't got any advice, sometimes the chat rooms are only open at certain times I think so maybe talk to one of the moderatord and see if they can point you in the right direction. At least you have this great site to come and vent your feelings, there are lots of lovely supportive ladies here who can relate to what you are going through, you will never be alone thats for sure.

Your time will come I am sure of that xxx


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Arty. I'm feeling better today and a little more positive. Can't spare anymore tears at this point!

Going to have to be brave and see my sister and new niece tomorrow. Not looking forward to it as gping on my own but only plan to stay an hour, so that should go by quickly. just hope I don't cry coz not sure how to explain that?!

Thanks for the support. It's never taken for granted xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope all goes well with your visit, you will be OK I am sure, I think keeping it to an hour as well will defo help. 

Lots of love, you are on the right track, I am sure you will get your BFP soon x


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hiya

I had to have mine rescheduled as my period started a few days before the op, think it depends on your surgeon so worth ringing up just to check  

Ali x


----------

